# Webcomic recommendations



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 1, 2016)

So there's already a thread for this, but it's five years old so I figured I'd start a new one. Webcomics! Do you have any particular favorites, ones you want to read, or ones to recommend?

My favorites:

*Gunnerkrigg Court*: fantasy/scifi with trickster gods, wolf/fox demons, a crazed robot cult, friendly ghosts, and so much more. I love this comic for its grace in handling real, difficult subjects in a meaningful manner, as well as its general promotion of diverse relationships and its strong protagonists.

*The Property of Hate*: fantasy with a little girl in green boots and a mysterious man with a television for a head (whose trustworthiness is under question). Its characters are absolutely charming and it explores all sorts of figurative ideas (doubt, fear, ideas, lies) which have taken on literal, living forms. Deserves more love!


What are your favorite webcomics? Discuss below!


----------



## Byrus (Jan 2, 2016)

Rice Boy is pretty great! (And also complete!) Actually, anything by Evan Dahm is awesome. I really love the surreal worlds he creates, and his creature designs are interesting and unique. Vattu is his current project, I think.

Cloudscratcher is another good one I've been keeping up with. I really love the bright, cartoony art style, and well-written characters.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't follow any with an ongoing story, just ones where each strip can stand alone. Just xkcd, Dinosaur Comics and Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal.

Also Perry Bible Fellowship which is never updated but every so often I to get a nice surprise when it does.

I miss Rare Candy Treatment :(


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 2, 2016)

Take a wild guess.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 3, 2016)

Everyone should check out Paranatural it's the wen comic my avatar's from it's got ghosts and comedy and suspense and extremely charming characters it's great I love it a lot.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 4, 2016)

I miss Brawl in the Family guys.

I also liked Bob and George back in the day shut up.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 4, 2016)

Ether's Bane said:


> Take a wild guess.


Since you're recommending Homestuck I'm going to recommend Problem Sleuth. It's shorter, it's finished, and it has all the humor and wittiness of Andrew Hussie at his finest.

One of my favorite webcomics right now is Zoophobia. Vivienne Medrano's art style is absolutely _gorgeous_, and this comic is full of lovable characters. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Zapi (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't been reading a lot of webcomics lately buuut I do have to recommend Prague Race! It's a dark-ish fantasy story featuring gorgeous art, lovable characters, and an incredibly creative and whimsical world. Also it's not super long yet so it probably shouldn't take too long to get caught up! Warning for body horror and some gore though.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 4, 2016)

Huh, I really felt like there'd been a webcomic thread at some point since that linked one where I was apparently only _thinking about checking out_ Lackadaisy. I definitely feel like a broken record when I say my favorite webcomics for a number of years have been Lackadaisy (adorable Prohibition gangster kitties with issues, with incredibly gorgeous art) and Unsounded (cool original fantasy with great art and amazingly expansive worldbuilding about a little girl and a zombie with issues, updates three times a week with unfaltering reliability, except for chapter breaks and when multiple pages are posted at once for dramatic impact; right now there's an unusually long chapter break after an unusually long chapter going on, so it's a perfect time to catch up).


----------



## M&F (Jan 4, 2016)

Murkrow said:


> I miss Rare Candy Treatment :(





hopeandjoy said:


> I miss Brawl in the Family guys.


I was this close to getting over those two you awful people

Anyways. For someone who hasn't actually ever tabletop gamed I sure read a bunch of webcomics about tabletop games. Here's Darths & Droids, which is a comic about Star Wars being reimagined as the collective brainchild of a group of fictoinal people playing a nondescript tabletop game. It's very accessible (I can understand and enjoy it just fine despite not playing tabletop games _or_ watching any Star Wars movies bar the latest one), and it steadily develops an amazing plot and a wonderful cast, while also being engaging and entertaining through and through -- you don't have to wait for the good part. It's also extremely long right now and the thrice-weekly update schedule has gone unbroken for the comic's entire multiple year long run, so for better or for worse there'll be a lot to read going in, although it won't ever feel like a chore reading through all of it despite the sheer vollume.

While I'm at tabletop gaming comics, here's Order of the Stick. it's much harder to get into than the above-mentioned, as it's been around for like ten years and only became a reasonably well-drawn comic with a reasonably interesting plot a few hundred strips in. Still, if you're willing to bear with an aimless and outdated earlygame overdosed with D&D-specific jokes, you get to see it blossom into a truly impressive story, with a thrilling plot, spectacular humour, and many, many complex and interesting characters, all the while becoming less a D&D parody and more a thing of its own that you can enjoy without baggage requirements.

And now for something I might actually be something closer to the target audience for: Basic Instructions. It's a general-theme comic a la xkcd or SMBC (which I 100% second the recommendations for, incidentally), albeit tending less towards scholar subjects and more towards the kind of everyday subjects you might expect from, say, a stand-up comedian (not coincidentally, the author used to be one). It's also entirely styled after instruction manuals/leaflets/whatnot. It has ended recently, but it's had a long run and the website is currently rerunning the whole archive in order with new author's commentary with each strip, so you can basically experience it like a still-running comic (if you'd like to start that from the beginning, the rerun of the first comic can be found here).

And oh yeah, one of these days I remembered that Manly Guys Doing Manly Things exists, soevery now and then I go through a chunk of the archive. Here's hoping it'll still be putting out amazing stuff by the time I catch up.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 4, 2016)

The only webcomic that isn't homestuck that i've ever read much of is toothpaste for dinner.  I intend to start reading floraverse at some point, as it seems cool enough and the art is beautiful, but i've never gotten around to it.


----------

